# Coffee for cupping - recommendations of what's hot right now



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm putting together a cupping at my local cycle cafe later this month as part of coffee cupping and chocolate tasting evening for approximately 20 people.

I will be choosing 6 coffees to taste and already have a good decaf to throw in - so I need 5 more.

What are you drinking at present that makes you go 'wow!' ?

I will run one of these as a guest espresso for a week and brew up some cold brew on the night as well.

I look forward to your recommendations for;

A funky natural

A clean washed coffee

A honey-processed bean

A coffee with a defect (does anyone have a Rwandan with a potato defect that I can have the rest of a bag of?)

Please leave roaster name and bean name and I will let you know the final line up


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Glenn

Funky Natural: got to be Lee's Rocko Mountain https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-reserve-1

Not really drunk anything of anyone else's recently other than a special from CC so can't offer anything up for the others, sorry.

John


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good shout John. Always guaranteed to have a little funkiness. Not to my taste but I think its a great example of a natural so will include it.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

To be fair to Rwandan coffee the Muhura from cast Iron Coffee Company has a distinct Bubble gum / jellybean tasting note - even a hardened tea drinking steroid injecting cyclist could taste it if your after something funky







- I got some from cup North and actually quite enjoyed it

https://castironroasters.com/products/muhura-espresso?variant=1239166019


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Jimbojohn. May combine this with a washed Rwandan from Smith Street coffee roasters too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/la-reforma-1844


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent - I have my 6 and a Robusta to throw in as well

Thanks all for your suggestions


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got an amazing new natural Nicaraguan that is Mango toblerone bomb if your natural falls flat


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Scotford said:


> I've got an amazing new natural Nicaraguan that is Mango toblerone bomb if your natural falls flat


That sounds incredible. Any more info you can share?


----------



## joe.barista (Nov 12, 2013)

Rwandan BUF natural from James Gourmet offers classic natural character. Rwandan Bushoki (fully washed) from Hull's The Blending Room offers sublime clarity and sweetness!

Have fun selecting!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joe.barista said:


> Rwandan BUF natural from James Gourmet offers classic natural character. Rwandan Bushoki (fully washed) from Hull's The Blending Room offers sublime clarity and sweetness!
> 
> Have fun selecting!


The buf is really sweet I wouldn't say it's classic " natural " though as it's really clean for a natural . It is damm tasty though


----------



## joe.barista (Nov 12, 2013)

Th Buf has a pretty heavy dose of 'funk', dried fruit sweetness, and strident booziness, big body and a long finish. I'd say that is getting close to the notes you should be expecting from a natural. Clean, yes, but inherently natural in trait and characteristic.


----------



## joe.barista (Nov 12, 2013)

Definitely damn tasty!


----------

